# Woodworking pattern



## WoodyBob2 (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm looking for a scroll saw pattern with a woodworking theme, like images of hand tools or a woodworker planing a board. I'm making a clock for my workshop and want an appropriate image for it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Bob, have someone take a photo of you using your scroll saw and crop it.
then run it through an art program that will give you the
dimensional effect you are looking for.

.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

How about searching for that pattern in a scroll saw forum. I know of at least three of them.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

look at steve goods site- he has some pretty cool workshop patterns. check out scroller,ltd, wooden teddy bear, and cherry tree toys for patterns. they may have something youd like.
then again, if ya want a woodworking themed clock for your shop, you could build the workshop clock
https://cherrytreetoys.com/workshop-clock-plan/


----------

